# Where to buy bowl blanks?



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Where does everyone suggest I order some bowl blanks from? I am interested in trying to make some small bowls to get some experience. What would be some good species to start with?


Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith I buy the majority of my bowl blanks from Mike Smith. Lots of domestic woods. I have never gotten bad wood from him and I have bought at least 3 pickup loads. Definitely better the the big Bay auction site. He will make it right. Also check in your area for tree trimmers. We have one here and he lets me pick up free wood when I need it. It helps to give them a pen or a bowl not only to show what you do but show your appreciation. 

Here is his site. 

Century Tree Turnings

One other thing he is always out looking for wood and he goes to wood shows so if he doesn't get back with you right away don't sweat it. I always call him on his cellphone.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Keith as Bernie mentioned look for tree trimmers and get free stuff. Keep your eye on the curb and pick up anything you see. At this point it's all practice so there is not much sense in spending a lot of money. Do you have a band saw? If not you can still make small things like boxes out of tree limbs.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

mgmine said:


> Keith as Bernie mentioned look for tree trimmers and get free stuff. Keep your eye on the curb and pick up anything you see. At this point it's all practice so there is not much sense in spending a lot of money. Do you have a band saw? If not you can still make small things like boxes out of tree limbs.


Yes. I do have a bandsaw. It is the standard Grizzly 14" GO555. I will start looking around....thanks for the tip.


Keith


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Depending on what area of the country you are in, you should be able to find free wood all around most places. To learn how to turn, watch youtube videos on how to harvest free wood, and join a local woodturners club for mentorship and training. I have found free Bradford Pear wood to be really fun to turn while it's still green, and easy on the tools. Whereas, 350 year old Bur Oak (also free) is a bear on my tools, and yields some pretty warping bowls. I don't like to wait too long, so green wood does move until all of the moisture reaches ambient. If you want usable finished turning, purchase kiln dried (or slowly aged dried) woods, but they will be tougher on your tools. Learn how to sharpen your gouges from an expert. Sharp tools make turning easier and safer. Enjoy - it's very addicting.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Craigslist. You can find tons of free wood on there. Some great for turning and woodworking in general, some only good for burning, but it's all free for the hauling. Just wish I had more space, I'd buy me a bandsaw mill and start cutting.


----------

